# Switcher einstellen (Wie?)



## adlershof (18. April 2005)

Hi Tutorials - Community,

wie stellt man Switcher ein und was bedeutet Scroll-Tast (vielleicht Bild auf oder runter) ?


----------



## turboprinz (18. April 2005)

HiHo,
ich antworte mal auf deine Frage, so wie sie auf mich gewirkt hat.
Antwort:
"Ganz einfach! Könnte vielleicht sein!"

Also wenn du etwas wissen möchtest, dann solltest du schon mit mehr Infos rüber kommen! Zum Beispiel währe es interessant, wenn man weis was für ein Switch du meinst. Es gibt eine unüberschaubare Masse von Switchen und jeder wird anders konfiguriert. Also wenn du eine Vernünftige Antwort haben willst, dann beschreibe dein Problem und knalle nicht, ohne Sinn und Verstand, irgendwelche Wörter ins Forum!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## adlershof (18. April 2005)

turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HiHo,
> ich antworte mal auf deine Frage, so wie sie auf mich gewirkt hat.
> Antwort:
> "Ganz einfach! Könnte vielleicht sein!"
> ...


den hat mein vater am samstag gekauft und ich weiß es jetzt nicht aus dem kopf wie der heißt, da ich die woche über in einem bbw bin.


----------



## turboprinz (18. April 2005)

Das tut mir dann leid für dich und deinen dad! Man kann dir so wirklich schlecht helfen.
Theoretisch kann man bei einem kofigurierbaren Switch ne Menge einstellen. Warscheinlich würde es schon helfen, wenn du sagst was du damit machen willst. Einen Switch den man konfigurieren kann muss ja auch eine spezielle Funktion haben. Ansonsten hätte auch jeder "0 8 / 15" Switch gereicht.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## adlershof (19. April 2005)

Ich möchte den Switcher konfigurieren. Im Heft steht um ihn zu konfigurieren drücken sie die Scroll Tast + Scroll Tast + 1 oder 2 (für die beiden rechner). Und ich möchte gerne wissen, was bedeutet dieses Scroll Tast und muss man dafür beide Rechner anhaben?


----------

